# Vorstellung



## klus.f (1 Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

bin 35 Jahre und komme aus der Nähe von FFM. Super Forum hier an dem ich mich beteiligen möchte

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2016)

Hallo und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## dante_23 (4 Jan. 2016)

hallo, 
herzlich willkommen auf celebboard.net


----------

